# Showing off my BROOKS Blanks on Majestics



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I'm happy to be back in the U.S. after so many years in Germany and what better way to be welcomed back than with a package waiting for me from Jonathon...filled with truly amazing blanks.

My first step was making my way over to Michaels to buy about 20 different colors to reverse paint these blanks.  When all was said and done I ended up using the metalic paints to add some extra spark to an already powerful creation.

I can honestly say that my photography doesn't even come close to the explosion of colors and depth in these blanks.  If you've never turned one of these you're really missing out on something special.  I'll let Jonathon chime in to identify the names of the various blanks, but the one that stood out for me was the "Suspended Animation" blank...nothing short of AMAZING!  Anyway...here are some pictures.  Enjoy

This is Paua I think:







This was Vintage Oragne...I think:






This is SUSPENDED ANIMATION!  Blue Metalic used for reverse painting the Blank:






Looks like melted lava...not sure of the name:






This was a mixture of Ivory and Vintage Orange I think...Jonathon?






My vintage blue...I love these blanks:






I hope you all enjoy the pens!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 2, 2011)

Not a bad one in the bunch. Jonathan does a GREAT job, and you did not do too shabby yourself!


----------



## 1dweeb (Sep 2, 2011)

Melted lava is a great name for that pen. They all look outstanding!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I really need to find a display case for these because they end up going in a nice little Bubinga box and get stored away.  Tragic I know, but I can't seem to part with them and I can't leave them out for the little ones to damage.  Oh well...

MELTED LAVA...Jonathon?


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tim ,  I'm curious, on the vintage blue, what color did you paint your tubes? That looks beyond phenomenal!!! I have a few of Jonathon's blanks, just waiting for the right time!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I used the "Ice Blue" color from DecoArt paint selection at Michaels.  It says "Dazzling Metallics, Elegant Finish" on the cover.  I used a number 6 round brush from Simply Simmons to apply the pain since it offers a very smooth transition.  I let it dry overnight and then touched up the thin spots for good measure.  After another day I fit the tubes and that was pretty much it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not seen you post any pens on here for some time now but your Majestic pens and photos are still as wonderful as ever. I too think all resins look great on the Majestic, especially the ....well ALL of them. :O)


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a result of having ALL of our stuff packed up and shipped back to the U.S. and then we had to wait to get a house.  Just a part of being Military, they like to move us every couple of years.  Well, anyway...that's the reason for the delay in posting or turning new material.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW! I mean_* WOW!!!*_


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to see you posting stuff again. They all look great, the vintage orange and ivory being my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tim...I'm sorry but there's been a terrible mistake. I didn't mean to send you THOSE blanks. It truly pains me to ask, but I'm going to need them back. I'll replace them with something more suitable for you.

Did it work...  Darn!

Honestly Tim...My jaw is on the floor! Every single one of them is awesome, BUT...that Suspended Animation is out of this world crazy cool! You did a perfect job with the reverse painting. I still have a soft spot for the Vintage Blue though. You make me want to go into my casting studio and take all the blanks I've been making for everyone and keep them for myself. I make so many but see so few...and turn even less:frown:. Thank you for sharing!

Oh...the "Melted Lava" is the same as the "Hot Hot Hot" I've got listed :wink: Yours is actually 1 of the first 2 I ever cast. I kept the other :biggrin:


----------



## EarlD (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a fantastic group of pens - and blanks    Very, very nice!
EarlD


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Tim...I'm sorry but there's been a terrible mistake. I didn't mean to send you THOSE blanks. It truly pains me to ask, but I'm going to need them back. I'll replace them with something more suitable for you.
> 
> Did it work... Darn!
> 
> ...


 
Didn't work Jonathon, but nice try!:biggrin:

I had a little over a month of looking at these blanks before we got our house set up, so I had been going over all kinds of ideas in my head for the reverse painting. When I finally walked into Michaels and picked up the Metallic paints I knew I had something that would make your blanks pop even more. That suspended animation blank is SICK! I don't know how you do it, but it was like a little magic rod. I swore the thing was glowing...! I actually held it to the light and walked into a closed room...didn't work. It just POPS like that...so sick!

I'm sad to hear that you don't get to turn as much as you would like; however, I am happy that you are kind enough to let a couple of them ship out of the shop. I have 3 more Blues to turn over the holliday so I'll post those next week. Thanks for everything Jonathon!!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 3, 2011)

great job on all of them... as usual. But more important i am going to move to germany. Then when i move back i'll get some goodies... no didnt work? darn.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 3, 2011)

Tim,
I am wrecked after a second day at Working with Wood Annual Show but my short answer is WELCOME BACK you are one of my inspirations.

Why because you are humble and downright phenomanal, fit, finish, making in every department then you top it off with conspiring with another super performer(as if  on steroids) in Johnathon the unbeleivable.

This is a combination of two humble top performers who truly inspire me. I find it hard to fall in love with ribbons of white all over me and choking up the extraction filters and I crave exciting timber.

On tuesday next here I will be 77 and my body demands more down time, my eyes are fine and they tell me this forum needs you both


Thankyou for your Military inspiration, precision of thought and desire to share with mortals such as me, seems like a real long time ago we had five kids under 8 and after 8 yrs SWMBO requested another babe. My reply was go hit your head on a brick wall, yes sure enough she did so with delight no 6 we count 67 of us now.

I worked three jobs to maintain a reasonable life style for us to allow my sweetheart time  to raise ours. Pioneering through from the last ist third of last century has been exciting and fun.

Man I could have discussed all of your pens several times over suffice today to say all individually signify what pens are all about with acheivement.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 3, 2011)

As always Peter, your words paint a picture of elegance that I'm not sure I'm worthy of.  I do however appreciate the gesture and find pleasure in knowing that my work is welcomed and respected.  I honestly feel that Jonathon's efforts here are the real reason for the success of the pens.  We as artists can only do so much with the materials we hold between or fingers, but the true artists in my opinion are those who perfect the casting process.  These pens wouldn't be possible without our fellow "Mad Scientist" Jonathon.

Thank you kindly Peter


----------



## wizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Tim, Those are a stunningly beautiful set of pens! Congratulations to both you and Jonathon. The "Suspended Animation" and the "Hot, Hot, Hot" are out of this world beautiful. You really did a great job of picking the colors to reverse paint with and make them stand out even more. Thanks for sharing. Tim, its good to see you back safe and sound and doing what you love...keep it up. Regards, Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Doc!  With my new position here I'm not sure how much time I'll truly get to turn so I'm doing as much as I can now before the heat gets turned up and I'm on the road all the time.  You just can't go wrong with Jonathon's blanks though as I'm suer you know.

It's good to be back!


----------



## warthog (Sep 3, 2011)

The work being done here is nothing short of amazing. I have to quit doing taxidermy work and really gewt started in on these pens. Man this just great.


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 3, 2011)

Without a doubt, those are some of the most beautiful pens I've seen. You did a great job Tim, with just a little assistance from the PR Wizard. I have one of the Paua blanks, but I'm fearful of using it as I just don't know what color to reverse paint it. Would you be willing to share what color you used on that one?


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobalu said:


> Without a doubt, those are some of the most beautiful pens I've seen. You did a great job Tim, with just a little assistance from the PR Wizard. I have one of the Paua blanks, but I'm fearful of using it as I just don't know what color to reverse paint it. Would you be willing to share what color you used on that one?


 

I used the "Purple Pearl" color from DecoArt.  The cover says "Dazzling Metallics, Elegant Finish" and purchased from Michaels.  This is an all-purpose, water-based acrylic so be sure to let it dry overnight.  The CA used to bond the tubes to the blank likes to mush it up a bit; however, if you let it dry and seat the tube without much play you'll be fine.


----------



## renowb (Sep 3, 2011)

Very Very nice! Fantastic job to you both!


----------



## log2lumber (Sep 3, 2011)

where do you find Brook's blanks


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 3, 2011)

log2lumber said:


> where do you find Brook's blanks


 
PM me and I'll send it along.


----------



## Bree (Sep 3, 2011)

Killer pens


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. I need to track me down some of these blanks and get to turning again!


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Trade you one for a cigar pen...?  Actually I need to get with you via PM to see about getting one if you're still doing them.


----------

